# Shotgun pouch.



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I found a slingshot online that has a small cylinder attached to the bands that can fit 40+ BBs. I was wondering if I put 40 steel BBs in it would it be sufficient to hunt small game such as squirrel and rabbit? It said it could online, but I wonder about your guys' opinions.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

People don't shoot with BBs, to inhumane. Some say 3/8 is the smallest for steel bearings. Others say .44 cal lead balls. Or larger, more people will chime in iam sure


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider going to lead shot (BB's) and thinking of pigeons or maybe grouse or, of course, pests.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Weight is the same whether it is a solid lump or many BBs. Most slingshots average 200 to 250 fps a .17 or smaller BB traveling at those speeds will barely kill a bumble bee.

Edit: birdshot from a shotgun leaves the muzzle at more that 1000 fps and even then looses velocity so fast that is relatively harmless at much range at all.

EDIT 2


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the chart August. I realize that firing 1 BB is extremely impractical. I f the spread is tight enough, and I hit a squirrel with 25 or 30 BBs at 15-20 feet, what damage will that do?


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, yards, not feet.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

projector101 said:


> Thanks for the chart August. I realize that firing 1 BB is extremely impractical. I f the spread is tight enough, and I hit a squirrel with 25 or 30 BBs at 15-20 feet, what damage will that do?


it would die from laughter after feeling it "tickle" him.

your better off learning to use a single piece of ammo, be it a .45 caliber lead ball or a 3/4" rock. head shots are recommended.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have shot "BB's over about 100ft into foam blocks ... The 'lucky' ones that actually hit hardly penetrated at all ..


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

projector101 said:


> Thanks for the chart August. I realize that firing 1 BB is extremely impractical. I f the spread is tight enough, and I hit a squirrel with 25 or 30 BBs at 15-20 yds, what damage will that do?


Absolutely none.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

projector101 said:


> Thanks for the chart August. I realize that firing 1 BB is extremely impractical. I f the spread is tight enough, and I hit a squirrel with 25 or 30 BBs at 15-20 feet, what damage will that do?


It will sting the squirrel and make him mad. Steel BBs at ~200 fps are not suitable for hunting.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I won't try that for hunting.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

projector101 said:


> Thanks guys. I won't try that for hunting.


don't get anybody wrong shooting bbs for target practice is fun and cheap, just not for hunting ,just set you up a shooter with super light bands and bb shootin at cans is a blast :wave:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't even feel that BB's are serious for plinking.  It's too inhumane for the can to die of 1000 bb strikes.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

What about 1/4 Steel ? Its heavy enough to hunt with IF shot placement is PERFECT, but if you could get a spread of 6 1/4 Steel Balls in about a 2 Inch "Circle" Im Confident you could take few pests with it. Nothing more then a bird or maybe a squirrel if you feel you accurate to do so.

( NOT Recommended, Just an Idea )

SMS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The consensus seems to be that anything smaller than 3/8 steel is not suitable for hunting and most hunters agree that .44 lead or .50 steel is the way to go. As for getting 6 of 6 balls into a 2" circle (at 10 yards), all I can say is "Good luck!" Even full choke shotguns can't do that. But hey, here's a thought. Give it a try and let us know how you make out.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> The consensus seems to be that anything smaller than 3/8 steel is not suitable for hunting and most hunters agree that .44 lead or .50 steel is the way to go. As for getting 6 of 6 balls into a 2" circle (at 10 yards), all I can say is "Good luck!" Even full choke shotguns can't do that. But hey, here's a thought. Give it a try and let us know how you make out.


 Hey Henry, Thanks for your thoughts on that.

I understand 1/4 Steel is small for hunting, But if the ammo is any bigger a slingshot could not shoot it powerful enough for a "shotgun pouch".

Also, For the 2 Inch spread at 10 Yards, I'm thinking of making a custom pouch, a Lightweight, mediam-sized Pouch. My idea is to make a make a pouch where the leather goes Side to side, Up and down, Ofcourse the back ( or the ammo cannot shoot ) But leave the front exit of the pouch open for the ammo to have a Tighter release, And HOPEFULLY a better, tighter, Spread.

As for the bands for the job, I think Triple Theraband Black will do the Job. TBB Really zips 1/4 Steel, and hopefully triple-ing the bands will let it shoot about 4-6, 1/4 Steel balls.

SMS


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

SMS, I might have the wrong mental image of your pouch idea, but it sounds like a custom made RTS pouch. Be careful buddy.


----------

